
Turing raises $14M seed to help find, vet, and manage remote developers - chulk90
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/25/turing-raises-14m-to-help-source-vet-place-and-manage-remote-developers-in-tech-jobs/
======
everaldogomes
With 150,000 developers in 140 countries, @Turingcom announces $14-million
seed round

------
giangdoan
Hire remote Silicon Valley caliber engineers at half the cost

------
owenrider
Amazing! That's a huge seed round...

------
cwizard2011
Great news

------
aazm
awesome news!

------
namnv8
Awesome news.

